
Are you tired of all the negative stimulation? - rmkoek
I have noticed I have started to retreat more and more to my safe spaces. It seem every where you go now weather it been in person on on-line to tune into your favorite television show, movie, news station 
web site, or friends chat session is flooded with negative garbage. I am getting so tired of all the dark light being casted on things. I say its time for a positive approach to things. I mean if we start to flood each other and our selves with positive things maybe just maybe an over all shift in personal wellness as well as social wellness could start to take place. Just a hopeful thought.
======
lsiunsuex
It's all over the place.

Fox News - screw the democrats. MSNBC - screw the republicans. CNN and BBC
"try" to stay neutral but you know who's on who's side. (there shouldn't be
sides; it should be the side of what's best for the country)

New car comes out? It's ugly; it's too slow; it looks like this other car.

New game? Really? Another sequal to ... ?

Even on some very specific topic forums; someone asks a question and half the
board jumps down their throat. IT WAS A QUESTION. Relax.

Forget new products from Google or Apple or whomever. I don't get it; if
you're an Android user, what are you doing hanging out on an Apple news
website? Did you think they were gonna write about Amazon products?!? (bad
example, but...)

How quickly we've forgotten about if you have nothing nice to say, don't say
anything at all.

So - trying not to read user comments anymore; trying not to watch the news so
much, but that's hard - you want to "try" to self educate on important topics
and hear both sides. Otherwise, it's becoming exhausting and I question what
we're doing as developers now a days. When is contributing our time (even if
it is often for money) to build these "communities" no longer worth it.

------
throwaway5250
Yes. I've killed almost all of my social media, and am most of the way there
with HN (which is unfortunately also surprisingly negative these days).

No TV or movies except for some older stuff. Trying pretty hard with "print"
news, though my id is still a sucker for the unceasing flow of outrage
stories.

Even trying to just pleasantly chat or be helpful to people seems ill-advised
these days. Everyone is on edge and seemingly ready to snap at a moment's
notice.

The solution seems to be to just check out, farther and farther. Spending time
with nature and my immediate family. Reading the classics.

------
cpt1138
Seriously tune out. Go for a hike. The wild turkeys on the hillside don't
care, my cat seems to not care. Go outside and get some air.

